# Deer Numbers/Doe Tags



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just wondering because I had heard a rumor that the state wasn't going to issue doe tags, or it would be limited to 1 for unit 2B. And I hope this does happen. I have a few things that I would love to say about the way the deer are being managed. First of all there isn't very many deer left after a few years of outrageous numbers of doe tags were issued. The DNR said they are happy with the numbers now of the current population. Why in the hell do the DNR issue so many tags so there is so low of numbers then let the population bounce back to huge numbers then wipe them out again like the cycle they have been doing. Can't we have a happy medium. It just drives me nuts that they issue so many doe tags for a few years and let the population decrease so fast. I just don't understand their logic. If they issue the same amount of doe tags in next year's lottery then they obviously have a screw loose. And also if they are so eager to issue doe tags and have some control why does the tag cost $20? Wouldn't it be more logical to have it at $10...$5? I would just love a nice balance, not so extreme when issueing tags


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree, they should restrict some doe tags. But not only in 2B, other units as well. I hunted all but 3 days (2E) this season and in all of the years I have hunted, 2006 was the least deer I have ever seen. I talked to as many people as I could and, for the most part, they all said the same thing. I was thinking the weather had something to do with it but we put on mile after mile and hardly kicked anything up. They were not moving and we couldn't find them. I think limiting a person to 2 doe tags and raising the price of buck tags would be a good idea. I don't know, what does everyone else think?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunters either pay $50 for a buck tag or $20 for a doe tag. deer numbers were obviously down this year in 2E, especially on public land! no more 2nd and 3rd season doe tags. the $50 dollars will be good for trophy hunters b/c i think the buck applicants would decline quite a bit. 
no more shooting all the does during archery season and muzzleloader season. just use your one tag for a buck or doe in the appropriate season. when i go hunting i like to see deer no matter what sex, this year was tough-going to see even close to the numbers of past seasons. you have a way better chance of seeing a big buck chasing a doe when their are more out there he can choose from.

2 conclustions i've came to after this season.
1.)deer numbers are drastically down.
2.)deer are very concentrated on the posted land.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

oh, never mind.......why bother.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate to say it but with the doe licences they have been giving out it has become more and more of a party hunting state, cut the doe permits down and maybe people will start shooting there own deer. I personally know people who get six or seven doe tags a piece and party hunt till there done filling tags and it frustrates the heck out of me. I also noticed less deer in the zone I hunt in, but there still is alot of deer left in the zone. Go ahead headhunter, whats on your mind.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well I got 8 tags this year and shot all 8 myself...........I love shooting deer with a bow/rifle/muzzleloader. In the unit I hunt in, there could probably be couple hundred more doe tags issued, lot of deer around there........................and another thing that may be a problem is people don't even use their tags when they do get them, I peronally know of 20 doe tags that are still in pockets, 9 of them are in my uncles, I chewed him a pretty good one yesterday, he says he still has a couple weeks to shoot them with his bow :-?

anyways, not sure about the population in your area, or if it's just your opinion, it would be nice to hear from more people who hunt that unit to see how bad the problem really is, maybe the GF needs some better input from hunters themselves, after all, they are the ones out in the field most the year

Tator


----------

